# 69' GTO mechanical restoration referral



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello,

I am seeking a referal to a good restorer in Southern California. My 69' will eventually need a full restoration, but I just want to start on the engine rebuild, engine compartment restoration, underbody and suspension rebuild.

Can anybody refer me to a competant and trustworthy restorer in SoCal?

Thanks,

Luiz


----------

